# Furniture needed



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just moved to a new place and need some furniture:

Twin bed frame
Bid sofa
Chest

Please contact me in case you are selling these items.


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Katrina!
I recently moved as well.
Just to share: in Sharjah there is plenty of cheaper furniture. 
I've got my sofa custom fabrics made for 2000 dhs. And most of them speak russian 

Good luck!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

with it being summer and tons of people leaving this summer, well loads from my work too... you could get LOADS of furniture cheap, check advertising sites etc.


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

You'r wellcome dear. Come around to update on how your is your moving!


----------



## dxbdubai (Jul 20, 2009)

hey katrina ...I have a 3 seater and a 2 seater sofa in a baby green color hardly used ,bought them 3 months ago ...let me know if your intrested


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

dxbdubai said:


> hey katrina ...I have a 3 seater and a 2 seater sofa in a baby green color hardly used ,bought them 3 months ago ...let me know if your intrested


hello, can you plz send me the pics and the details to [email protected]

thnx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have left this up- so far-, but under forum rules, all advertising should be in the classifieds section.

-


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

elph, is your advertising financial facebook page advertising


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I have left this up- so far-, but under forum rules, all advertising should be in the classifieds section.
> 
> -


Thnx, I posted it here because I feel that in classified I have less chances to find something disent. Please seem to forget that section: all posts are old and none responds...
And here you see I got some help :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> elph, is your advertising financial facebook page advertising


If you had bothered to read the forum rules you would know that premium members (& that includes mods) are permitted to advertise their business in the signature section and place ads in the classifieds section.



-


----------

